# Community feedback



## Dave Anderson

Para decir: 

"The plan represents nearly two years of intensive community outreach, *feedback*, suggestions and comments."

¿Es justo decir lo siguiente:?

"El plan representa casi dos años de intensa comunicación, *retroalimentación*, sugerencias y comentarios de los miembros de la comunidad."

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Dave Anderson said:
			
		

> Para decir:
> 
> "The plan represents nearly two years of intensive community outreach, *feedback*, suggestions and comments."
> 
> ¿Es justo *correcto* decir lo siguiente:?
> 
> "El plan representa casi dos años de intensa comunicación, *retroalimentación*, sugerencias y comentarios de los miembros de la comunidad."
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



I'm not familiar with "retroalimentación", I never heard of it. Even so, it looks like the literal translation of feedback. That word not even appears in dictionary's RAE. Wait for more opinions.


----------



## Dave Anderson

Henrik -

¿Tiene algún sentido mi oración <"¿Es *justo* decir. . .tal y cual cosa?">?

"Justo" = "Fair" ("Impartial")?
Could it also mean "Fair" ("Reasonable")?

De todos modos, usaré la palabra "*Correcto*" de ahora en adelante. Gracias.


----------



## duder

Here is the definition of feedback that applies here:

_The return of information about the result of a process or activity; an evaluative response:_ (source)

As Henrik says, retroalimentación is not found in the DRAE. Most of the instances that Google turns up are using it in the technical sense and not with the above definition.

I would suggest something more straightforward, like "reacciones", perhaps using a looser translation to incorporate it:
_
El plan representa casi dos años de solicitar las reacciones, sugerencias y comentarios de la comunidad.
_

Keep in mind that I'm not a native speaker, though.


----------



## el_empollon

Hello,

According to the context I would translate it as "opiniones".

*El plan presenta casi dos años de alcance comunitario intensivo, opiniones, sugerencias y comentarios.*


----------



## Eugin

Dave Anderson said:
			
		

> Para decir:
> 
> "The plan represents nearly two years of intensive community outreach, *feedback*, suggestions and comments."
> 
> ¿Es justo decir lo siguiente:?
> 
> "El plan representa casi dos años de intensa comunicación, *retroalimentación*, sugerencias y comentarios de los miembros de la comunidad."
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
Hola Dave,
otras opciones para _feedback_, aparte de las ofrecidas por los demás, pueden ser: *datos*, *intercambio de información*, *información obtenida*. 

Later, please, let us know which translation did you choose!!!!


----------



## Dave Anderson

Gracias a todos por las sugerencias. Era mi intento pasarlas a la empresa que había publicado el folleto. Pues, ahorita visité su sitio web, y ví la siguiente versión, que a mí me parece mejor escrito:

*"El plan de desarrollo urbanístico representa más de un año completo de intensas tareas de comunicación con la comunidad, recogiendo sus opiniones, sugerencias y comentarios."*

No me gustaba la palabra *retroalimentación.*

Suerte.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Dave Anderson said:
			
		

> Henrik -
> 
> ¿Tiene algún sentido mi oración <"¿Es *justo* decir. . .tal y cual cosa?">?
> 
> "Justo" = "Fair" ("Impartial")?
> Could it also mean "Fair" ("Reasonable")?
> 
> De todos modos, usaré la palabra "*Correcto*" de ahora en adelante. Gracias.



"Es justo decir lo siguiente" can be correct in some contexts, but in yours it didn't sound fine with any of its meanings. If you meant to express "reasonable" I think you should have said:

"Es razonable decir lo siguiente" or still better "*Sería* razonable decir lo siguiente".


----------



## salfonsin

Sería:

El plan representa casi dos año de intensivo alcance comunitario, observaciones, sugerencias y comerntarios


			
				Dave Anderson said:
			
		

> Para decir:
> 
> "The plan represents nearly two years of intensive community outreach, *feedback*, suggestions and comments."
> 
> ¿Es justo decir lo siguiente:?
> 
> "El plan representa casi dos años de intensa comunicación, *retroalimentación*, sugerencias y comentarios de los miembros de la comunidad."
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


----------



## gisele73

Dave Anderson said:
			
		

> Gracias a todos por las sugerencias. Era mi intento pasarlas a la empresa que había publicado el folleto. Pues, ahorita visité su sitio web, y ví la siguiente versión, que a mí me parece mejor escrito:
> 
> *"El plan de desarrollo urbanístico representa más de un año completo de intensas tareas de comunicación con la comunidad, recogiendo sus opiniones, sugerencias y comentarios."*
> 
> No me gustaba la palabra *retroalimentación.*
> 
> Suerte.



A mí tampoco me gustaba, y eso que literalmente podría traducirse así, pero sonaba muy raro.

Yo suelo decir "feedback", en inglés, pero talvez no se entienda en todos los países.


----------



## MCGF

A mí personalmente, "Retroalimentación" me parece una palabra feísima, pero sí que la he escuchado como traducción de "feedback", aunque yo, como _gisele73_, optaría por dejarlo en inglés, pero hay mucha gente que no lo entiende ...


----------



## gisele73

MCGF said:
			
		

> A mí personalmente, "Retroalimentación" me parece una palabra feísima, pero sí que la he escuchado como traducción de "feedback", aunque yo, como _gisele73_, optaría por dejarlo en inglés, pero hay mucha gente que no lo entiende ...



Parece que no hay una traducción que satisfaga, al menos no en una sóla palabra, y aparte que depende del contexto.

Encontré por ejemplo, aparte de "retroalimentación" otros significados tales como "respuesta", "reacción", etc..., estaba  pensando si no se podría traducir como "impresiones" en este caso...no sé.

Encontré también que significa "evaluative response", una "respuesta evaluativa".

Pero hasta ahora no logro encontrar una traducción al castellano que me convenza.


----------



## MCGF

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Parece que no hay una traducción que satisfaga, al menos no en una sóla palabra, y aparte que depende del contexto.
> 
> Encontré por ejemplo, aparte de "retroalimentación" otros significados tales como "respuesta", "reacción", etc..., estaba pensando si no se podría traducir como "impresiones" en este caso...no sé.
> 
> Encontré también que significa "evaluative response", una "respuesta evaluativa".
> 
> Pero hasta ahora no logro encontrar una traducción al castellano que me convenza.



Exacto, es que en este caso todavía podría traducirse de varias formas, tal y como habéis estado apuntando, pero por ejemplo en un contexto lingüístico, se habla de "feedback" cuando te dan la respuesta, y realmente me cuesta mucho traducirla por una palabra que suene bien y que signifique justo eso


----------



## ailama

feedback = reacción ? creo que esa serviria


----------



## GiggLiden

feedback = response (or responses)

If all else fails, would "respuesta" do?
*or * reacción, which I believe has already been suggested.


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Yo interpreto a feedback como INTERCAMBIO o TRUEQUE.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Creo que no hay traducción directa elegante en este caso, principalmente porque en español queda bastante redundante; así que yo traduciría:

_"The plan represents nearly two years of intensive community outreach, feedback, suggestions and comments."_

como

_"El plan reune casi dos años de comentarios e impresiones de la comunidad"._


Pero en otro caso sí cambiaría "feedback" por "respuesta", "impresiones" u "opinión".


----------



## gian_eagle

Concuerdo con que hay otros significados y que se ajustan muy bien, opiniones, sugerencias, respuestas.

Y si, también se usa "feedback" como anglicismo, hasta donde tengo conocimiento.


----------



## ammon101

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with "retroalimentación", I *have *never heard of it. Even so, it looks like the literal translation of feedback. That word *does *not even appears (sin "s") in dictionary's RAE. Wait for more opinions.


 
favor notar mis correcciones.


----------



## Fernando

El Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas da tres opciones castellanas: realimentación (mi preferida), retroalimentación y retroacción.


----------



## Ricardo Carrera

Ciertamente Gisele73, en español es dificil encontrar la equivalencia en una sola palabra; me parece que el término feedback es netamente propio del idioma Inglés, además de que creo que es una palabra compuesta, es decir que en realidad se trata de 2 palabras en 1 sola y yn solo tono de voz.


----------



## gian_eagle

Que raro... siempre había escuchado "retroalimentación". ¿Las otras opciones en que contexto se podrían usar, Fernando?


----------



## gisele73

Ricardo Carrera said:
			
		

> Ciertamente Gisele73, en español es dificil encontrar la equivalencia en una sola palabra; me parece que el término feedback es netamente propio del idioma Inglés, además de que creo que es una palabra compuesta, es decir que en realidad se trata de 2 palabras en 1 sola y yn solo tono de voz.


 
Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo también. Me parece que para traducir "feedback" al castellano, depende del contexto, no creo que se pueda usar una misma palabra para todos los casos: impresiones, reacciones, opiniones,etc...,

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Lo de "retroacción" no lo conozco, pero a lo mejor sí que lo utilizaría si estuviera hablando de Física.

"Realimentación" es simplemente más corto que "retroalimentación" significando lo mismo.


----------



## Fernando

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo también. Me parece que para traducir "feedback" al castellano, depende del contexto, no creo que se pueda usar una misma palabra para todos los casos: impresiones, reacciones, opiniones,etc...,
> 
> Saludos



Totalmente de acuerdo. Cuando un político dice que va a "implementar" un "mecanismo" para  obtener "feedback" (o retroalimentación, que tanto me da) de los ciudadanos, lo que quiere decir es que va a montar/instalar un sistema para saber la opinión de la gente.

El término inglés es muy bueno, no se trata tanto de quitarlo siempre y sustituirlo por una palabra más castiza, sino de su abuso intentando decir más de lo que se dice, que en muchas ocasiones es mucho más sencillo.


----------



## gian_eagle

Se que en enseñanza del idioma inglés, se dice "*feedback*" como referencia a lo que aprehenden los alumnos del conocimiento dictado por el profesor.


----------



## ammon101

Fernando said:
			
		

> El Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas da tres opciones castellanas: realimentación (mi preferida), retroalimentación y retroacción.


 
Como terapeuta siempre he ocupado la palabra “retroalimentación” para comunicar “biofeedback,” que es una técnica que ocupa máquinas y sensores para comunicar al paciente cuales so los áreas del cuerpo en que se debe enfocar para aprender relajarse por medio de esfuerzo propio (para aliviarse de, por ejemplo, un dolor de cabeza, un dolor de espalda, para dar más energía al cuerpo, aliviar la depresión, o la manía, etc.)  
 
Siempre he comunicado "I want to give you my feedback" como “quiero dar mi opinión con respeto a tus esfuerzos/ideas/.”  Sí, se que es medio verboso, pero es algo agarra el sentido de lo que quieres comunicar, y además, la gente lo entiende.  Me imagino que "realimentación" puede servir pero quedo con la duda que la gente lo entienda.  "Feedback" es una palabra que se usa con frecuencia en los EEUU, y por eso es se entiende sin tanta explicación.


----------



## ammon101

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola:
> Yo interpreto a feedback como INTERCAMBIO o TRUEQUE.
> Saludos.


 
Segun mi paracer "intercambio" puede servir por "feedback" pero "trueque" significa "to barter" (o intercambiar posesiones de valor igual i.e. cuando no hay dinero)


----------



## rafaelbg

Pues a mí me parece mas correcta retroalimentación que realimentación porque da una idea mas clara de donde proviene esta "alimentación". Es decir que proviene de un sistema sobre el que se está actuando o se actuará.

Y no es tan fea . Mas feas son pragmatismo y mnemotecnia.


----------



## Fernando

Cuestión de gustos: Retroalimentación: 7 sílabas. Pragmatismo/nemotecnia: 4 sílabas.


----------



## Pinsay

"Feedback" implica (incluye) dos acciones juntas: observar y sugerir.

La traducción más adecuada sería:

Observaciones y sugerencias.

En castellano no hay una palabra que incluya estas dos acciones a la vez.


----------



## Ainhache

yo creo que es mas bien "reacciones". es terrible cuando se traducen letra por letra ciertas palabras. Y es que un feeedback es dar una opinion sobre lo que te ha parecido algo, es una reaccion. Realimentacion suena a cuando un geranio se ha quedado con sed y hay que volver a regarlo.


----------



## Ricardo Carrera

Hola, un placer volver a estos lares.  Luego de tantas opiniones y observaciones sobre "feedback", como alguien indicó, implica 2 acciones, pero no aisladas, sino relacionadas, es decir como consecuencia de una de ellas; esto es por ejemplo el aumento de conocimientos en base a conclusiones de acciones o experiencias anteriores, por eso aquello de "retroalimentación" que ahora se menciona en el idioma español.  Podeis notar que igual, retroalimentación es una palabra compuesta.
En ningún caso que "feedback" pueda ser asimilado a alimentación como alguien ha sugerido, porque no es la esencia de lo que se quiere expresar; otra cosa es el uso no apropiado que se haga del término inglés.
Que decis?


----------



## Glamdoll

Fernando said:


> El Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas da tres opciones castellanas: *realimentación* (mi preferida), *retroalimentación* y *retroacción*.


 

¡Qué horror!

A mi me gusta ''recibir comentarios al respecto'' o algo así.


----------

